# 16A circuit installation cost (FYI)



## gog64 (16 Jan 2022)

I’ve finally upgraded the dust extraction in my barn to a hefty system with cyclone and HEPA filtration. There was no way it would run on a standard plug so I had a new 20A radial circuit installed. There is plenty of capacity to the barn and a spare way in the distribution board, so the install was very quick for the 2 electricians who did the job. I also had a spare 16A commando socket left over from another job that they used for this install.

I thought it would share how much it cost as of Jan 2022 in case that’s useful to anyone eyeing up a machinery upgrade! It’s important to me to have it properly tested and certified, so that’s in the cost.

Someone will be along in a minute to say that his mate would have done it for 3 farthings and a pork pie, but this is how much it costs for ordinary folk.

25m 2.5 3c ET cable £40.75
2x 20mm PVC glands £1.00
3m jack chain £1.50
20A RCBO £15.00
Labour £112.00

All plus VAT. I was very pleased with that, but bear in mind the socket would have been an extra £20 or so. Also, it’s a barn, so easy access.

I hope that helps someone.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (16 Jan 2022)

I make that (allowing £20 for the socket) about £230 Inc VAT.


----------



## martin.pearson (16 Jan 2022)

Depends where people are in the Country, price can vary in some parts it might be 3 farthings & a pastie, or pasty again depending on where you are.
At £112.00 labour for 2 people I'm guessing it didn't take them long at all lol


----------



## Sheptonphil (16 Jan 2022)

£230 spent once, cry once, and know that ain’t going to burn your barn down.

No sleepless nights.

Priceless.


----------



## Brodinator4810 (25 Jan 2022)

gog64 said:


> I’ve finally upgraded the dust extraction in my barn to a hefty system with cyclone and HEPA filtration. There was no way it would run on a standard plug so I had a new 20A radial circuit installed. There is plenty of capacity to the barn and a spare way in the distribution board, so the install was very quick for the 2 electricians who did the job. I also had a spare 16A commando socket left over from another job that they used for this install.
> 
> I thought it would share how much it cost as of Jan 2022 in case that’s useful to anyone eyeing up a machinery upgrade! It’s important to me to have it properly tested and certified, so that’s in the cost.
> 
> ...


This is really useful to know - thanks very much for posting. (Liked the 3 farthings and pork pie chat btw!)


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Jan 2022)

My mate would have done it for 2 farthings and half a pork pie 

Seriously though thanks for this.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Jan 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> My mate would have done it for 2 farthings and half a pork pie
> 
> Seriously though thanks for this.


Melton Mowbary?!


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Jan 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Melton Mowbary?!


Ok, maybe a whole pie then


----------

